# Seam Rippers



## W.Y. (Aug 19, 2010)

Made these after lunch today after a member of another site started a topic about them yestreday 

Picked up four  rippers when I was in town this morning (blue ones) white one is one my wife has had for years.
These are a great little project to turn. Takes about ten minutes each.
A good idea for ones like me that have hundreds of pen blanks   but the market for pens in their particular area has all but dried up. 
I expect these will sell very good at craft sales because a lot of sewers and seamstress's and quilters  either visit or have tables set up at them so they attract a good clientele of people looking for such things.
I expect they should sell real good for  $5.00 . Not bad for  a $1.00 piece of hardware and ten minutes of turning .

From left to right is  elm, plum, spalted birch, figured walnut, and dymondwood.
Wife is claiming one but is still trying to decide between the plum and the spalted birch. 

Pictures are of before and after.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 19, 2010)

Very good idea!


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice idea, thanks for sharing!

I'm just trying to figure out what I'm looking at....  am I correct in that the 1st, 4th, and 5th ones are "holstered" and to use them, you pull out by the plastic portion, then reverse them and wedge them in?  Or is the blue portion a cap?

Also, what finish are you using?


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 19, 2010)

Margie has been making them for years------lose the plastic----drill a hole and epoxy the metal part in place.
They also sell good at $10.00 each.


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 19, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Margie has been making them for years------lose the plastic----drill a hole and epoxy the metal part in place.
> They also sell good at $10.00 each.


That seems a little dangerous to not have the plastic cap on them  but to each his own. Those points are very sharp to be left with no protection .

I got the idea from a thread that a lady member of my own site started   after I showed a picture of a 3D wall hanging that my wife finished just yesterday . The lady  provided a video and the ones I made at the top of this thread were made according to the video.(with some modifications)
Then someone else  answered  and showed a picture of his where he uses both halves of the ripper . So I went out to my shop and tried that with these three  and I like them a lot better made this way.

Still only takes ten minutes either way. These have   to be one of the simplest things to make on a  lathe. Even simpler than a pen. Great way to use up some surplus pen blanks. 

$10.00 for something that cost a buck ? WOW . . . must be nice to live in an area like that. I might try a little higher than $5.00 and see how it goes but I like to sell out at my sales rather than bring a bunch back home.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice work-I love the diamondwood and plum. I bought some of at Joann's last year and have never done anything with them. How long are the handles? I also purchased some of the measuring tapes- they would probably sell for you also.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 19, 2010)

Guess I need to post a pic----Nahhhhh-----you aint getting the ideal---But then I don't think you would get it anyway. Do you get your wood and all the other supplies for free. here in the USA we have to pay for everything from the light bill to the box of sandpaper. Trust me you have a lot more than a buck invested. If you want to make them and give them away that's great.


----------



## KenV (Aug 19, 2010)

I have pulled the metal pieces out and used these with the Berea Tool Pen for quilters  - and they work well as an additional interchangable tip;  Quilters Tool Pen -- and the long handle makes them very usable for quilters.

Also pitch the blue/white plastic and either use the clear cap on a turned tenon, or make a cap that is a fricton fit on a tenon over the blade.  --- but they are generally in the tool box by the sewing machine without the cap most all the time.

And $5.00 is low ---


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 19, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Guess I need to post a pic----Nahhhhh-----you aint getting the ideal---But then I don't think you would get it anyway. Do you get your wood and all the other supplies for free. here in the USA we have to pay for everything from the light bill to the box of sandpaper. Trust me you have a lot more than a buck invested. If you want to make them and give them away that's great.



Yes I will get the idea  if you post a picture along with an understandable explanation.   Yes I get 99% of my wood for free and of course I would not use a piece of wood I had to buy for something like this . I have many hundreds of pen blanks that people have sent to me over the years. 






> I have pulled the metal pieces out and used these with the Berea Tool Pen for quilters - and they work well as an additional interchangable tip; Quilters Tool Pen -- and the long handle makes them very usable for quilters.
> 
> Also pitch the blue/white plastic and either use the clear cap on a turned tenon, or make a cap that is a fricton fit on a tenon over the blade. --- but they are generally in the tool box by the sewing machine without the cap most all the time.
> 
> And $5.00 is low ---



Thanks for you 'polite' response Ken and thanks for your advice.
I had thought of  turning a wood top with a tenon to fit but that would probably more than double the time to make them  and I am sure the distressd local market  would not support the higher price. .
Good suggestion about using a clear cap if they had come that way but those had a clear inside part with a blue cap on them when I bought them. I agree that a clear cap would have looked nicer. That is all they had in the small town 12 km from where I live . Next time I am in the city I will look for a bunch with clear caps. 
All the five to ten dollar items go fast depending what they are and how much is involved in making them . It adds up into hundreds pretty fast when they are priced right and people buy several at a time for gift  giving   rather than just one .


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 20, 2010)

turbowagon said:


> Nice idea, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what I'm looking at....  am I correct in that the 1st, 4th, and 5th ones are "holstered" and to use them, you pull out by the plastic portion, then reverse them and wedge them in?  Or is the blue portion a cap?
> 
> Also, what finish are you using?


.
Yes , there is a hole drilled deep enough in the wood  that you pull it out to use it and push the blunt end  into the handle.
When finished using it you pull it out and reverse it and push it back in for safetys sake to prevent from  accidentally stabbing your hand with it and to keep it safe in case a child should happen to pick it up thinking it is a little toy. The points are very sharp on those little tools. .

The video that I learned about  them  on my site shows friction polish being applied and calling it a finish. It is not a finish . It is just a temporary polish with a nice shine that is short lived.
I use lacquer on those  because I prefer a hard film  long lasting finish finish.
Polyurethene would also be good if a person wants to take the time required to apply several coats.
Lacquer only takes 10 minutes between coats.


----------



## pensmyth (Aug 20, 2010)

The video that I learned about  them  on my site shows friction polish being applied and calling it a finish. It is not a finish . 


William where did you see this video at?


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Simply stunning and amazingly practical. You never cease to amaze me, William!


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 20, 2010)

pensmyth said:


> The video that I learned about  them  on my site shows friction polish being applied and calling it a finish. It is not a finish .
> 
> 
> William where did you see this video at?


Here is the video I was referring to.
Hope you enjoy it and if you make some we would love to see pictures of them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvD_KJK94yo&NR=1


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the simplicity of it Bill...Thanks for sharing....I'll have to give them a try...


----------



## holmqer (Aug 20, 2010)

I got some seam rippers a year ago planning the remove the ripper from the body method, but never got around to it. I like this design better.


----------

